

In memory of Blue - cominatchu
http://www.saddlebackleather.com/37-in-memory-of-blue

======
niels_olson
They make awesome briefcases, btw. I use mine daily. Love it. I even like the
backback function. Just this evening I put my macbook and Learning Python in
there, with plenty of room to spare for the charger, two 12-oz cans, a
stethoscope, otoscope/ophthalmoscope combo, earbuds in their case, and two
dozen or so miscellaneous bits of stuff, including copies of the Constitution
and Declaration of Independence. Oh, and I'm using slim briefcase, the "laptop
bag" [http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/87-Laptop-
Bags/p...](http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/87-Laptop-
Bags/products/2172-Leather-Briefcase-Thin-Chestnut)

edit: why the downvotes? Seriously, I'm pretty sure Dave and Blue would both
appreciate someone talking up their bags at any opportunity. They're awesome.

~~~
cubix
I also have one. Do you like the leather strap? I ended up swapping mine with
a nylon strap from another bag. It always seemed to be in the way when I
wasn't wearing it, and I was afraid of creasing the leather.

~~~
niels_olson
I keep it in backpack configuration. I'm tall enough that it doesn't drag on
the ground and I find it useful in random, unforseen circumstances. Like two
or three times a week the kids want to ride their bikes down to the park,
which is a very exploratory park, so I throw a book in there, maybe a laptop,
and ride with the kids. Plus I'm military and mine's brown, so, in uniform, I
have to hand-carry it anyway. I thought about getting a black one for this
very reason, but even then, I'm left-handed, and returning salutes is awkward
that way, so I end up hand-carrying regardless of bag color.

------
irwn
You're my boy, Blue! You're my boy.

------
lhnn
Oh, damnit, I just watched "Wall-E" and now this.

Excuse me, I got some dust in my eyes.

